# Can you Sponsor your Sister as Family Member?



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

anyone knows if you are allowed to sponsor your sister as family member, when you are on work visa?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask here:

http://dnrd.ae/en/Pages/Home.aspx

They should be able to give you a definitive response


----------

